# 'Little 'Britains' abroad please can you help?



## katesouth271

Hi there,

I work for a TV production company in the UK and we are currently doing some research into cities and towns abroad that are almost like 'Little Britain's' in themselves i.e there is a large british community, there are lots of british pubs, restaurants where you can get traditional british food such as fish and chips, sunday roast etc and the shops sell products such as marmite and ketchup. If you have an suggestions of places in any country with strong British communities please reply on this thread or private message me.

Many thanks,

Kate South


----------



## Simsim22

London baby lol maybe haven't been there a lot.. Try Scotland?


----------

